# what does 60-22 mean?



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the defensive teams of the year just came out, and as expected no Mavs made the team...I expected this but a small part of me is still shocked...It gets me to thinking, what does 60-22 mean in this league?

There have only been a handful of 60 win teams in comparison in NBA history, that means its a very hard mark to reach. It means your an instant contender, but how do you get 60 wins?

1. You have to have a great cast of players, some all-stars types: The Mavs only have 1 all-star according to the media and coaches...fine

2. You have to have a high octane offense that allows you to run teams off the court: The Mavs have a high octane offense that can run teams off the court but according to media and coaches, only one player on this team does it at an all-star level..that means any of the other guys are replaceable...

3. You have to have lock down D.: the Mavs have that but according to coaches and media, no one on this team is good enough to be on the All-defensive team...

4. You have to have a great coach: The Mavs have that and he was given coach of the year as deserved: But coaches dont actually play...they scheme and put players in the best positions to suceed...


*Heres the Break down*
*Detroit:*
4 all stars
defensive player of the year
3 defensive team members
top 5 MVP candidate
Top 5 coach of the years candidate

*San Antonio*
3 all stars
defensive player of the year runner up
2 defensive team members
2 time MVP
previous coach of the year/top 5 candidate

*Dallas*
1 All-Star
top 5 MVP candidate
coach of the year


so by the process of deduction either Dirk is the greatest phenom to ever touch a basketball...no that cant be so or he would be a multiple MVP winner...Avery Johnson is the greatest coach in the history of the NBA and given time will be mentioned before names like Red Auerbach, or Phil Jackson...if he was a military man he would rival the mind of Alexander the Great :wink: 

seriously...we get no respect and the evidence just adds up...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Records dont mean anything.

It's all trash the only thing that matters is making the playoffs and winning the playoffs

Untill we win in the playoffs we wont get respect


Simple as that


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> Records dont mean anything.
> 
> It's all trash the only thing that matters is making the playoffs and winning the playoffs
> 
> ...


wow..you totally missed the point of this thread...the thread is about the accolades that that players recieve for thier *regular season play*...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have to agree that the Mavs although we *always* prove the media wrong, get no respect. Imagine if we had another all-star. Dirk is carrying this team real well.
I have to say Josh Howard should have atleast made the second team.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oops! Haha didnt get that

Well it's media they still see the Mavs as the run and gun offensive no defense team that we were in the 02-03 season.

The media sucks


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

One reason the Mavs don't get any respect is Dragn put this on the Mavs board, instead of NBA General or similiar. It's a disservice, but Mav fans are used to it.

Kinda like $3 gas.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

JHo and Griff are shut down defenders and should get a little recognition for being such on a 60 win team. Every other 60 win team has a player on the All D Team, why are the Mavs the exception? 

I dont' care what is said, there is a underlying bias against Dallas for some reason. Saint had it partially correct. Not only will our team as a whole not get the respect or recognition they deserve until we win the Championship, individual players will not get their accolades until we win as well. If we win it all this year and Dirk comes back another season like he did this year, he will get serious attention for MVP. JHo will most likely be an All-Star if he puts up similar numbers and we would most likely have a player or 2 on the All D Team. I can dream anyways. 

I wish a ring could wipe the bias away, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> One reason the Mavs don't get any respect is Dragn put this on the Mavs board, instead of NBA General or similiar.


I'm going to have to completely disagree with that. Any time anything about Dallas is put on the General board or the playoffs board all it becomes is a breeding ground for the haters to spew their venom at high velocity.

Although it's obvious this team can play defense I'm going to have to disagree with calling J-Ho and Griff lockdown defenders. They are great defenders, no doubt, but the only guys I see as being truly lockdown are guys like Bowen and Artest. We can argue over whether Bowen really deserves it or just gets away with garbage nobody else does, but that's a argument for another time.

I think our strength lies in the fact that we have more complete players on this team. We don't have lockdown defenders (specialists) we have guys that can perform well on both ends of the court. We can play good defense because we can put a whole group of guys on the floor at the same time who are both offensively capable yet at the same time being good man defenders or help defenders. Our defense isn't an individual effort like Sacramento with Artest or even Spurs whose defense really is Duncan and Bowen (Manu, Parker, and their centers have never shown me anything to consider them great defenders). Rather, ours is based on the whole team effort on both ends, not just by specialists.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Despite being a key starter this year, Griff remains one of those guys that people outside of Dallas have never really heard of before or refuse to acknowledge. He's undoubtedly our best defender, but he recieved 0 votes for All-Defensive team. J-Ho deservingly received one, and JET received one...not so deservingly.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jet recieved a vote for the All-D team?

Sorry but those voters must have been drugged up I dont think he is a very good defensive player...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I'm going to have to completely disagree with that. Any time anything about Dallas is put on the General board or the playoffs board all it becomes is a breeding ground for the haters to spew their venom at high velocity.


True, but I was going for the exposure factor - people are stubburn though, so you're right.



Mavericks_Fan said:


> Although it's obvious this team can play defense I'm going to have to disagree with calling J-Ho and Griff lockdown defenders. They are great defenders, no doubt, but the only guys I see as being truly lockdown are guys like Bowen and Artest. We can argue over whether Bowen really deserves it or just gets away with garbage nobody else does, but that's a argument for another time.


That's the media giving false impressions about individuals. Any great defender on this current roster will arise from the mentality Avery is cultivating.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Fact is all the awards/accolades the nba has handed down this season have been pretty farcical. The roy and the 6th man are probably the only 2 I can get behind.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Fact is all the awards/accolades the nba has handed down this season have been pretty farcical. The roy and the 6th man are probably the only 2 I can get behind.


Your disputing Avery for COY?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I must admit, your parlor tricks are amusing 
I bet you've got a bunny under your hat 
Now here's your chance to get the best of me 
Hope your hand is hot 
C'mon, clown, let's see what you've got 
You try to slam me with your hardest stuff 
But your double whammy isn't up to snuff 
I'll set the record straight 
You're simply out of date 
You're only second rate!

You think your cat's a meanie, but your tiger's tame 
You've got a lot to learn about the genie game 
So for your education I'll reiterate 
You're only second rate!

Men cower at the power in my pinky 
My thumb is number one on every list 
But if you're not convinced that I'm invincible 
Put me to the test 
I'd love to lay this rivalry to rest

Go ahead and zap me with the big surprise 
Snap me in a trap, cut me down to size 
I'll make a great escape 
It's just a piece of cake 
You're only second rate! 
You know, your hocus-pocus isn't tough enough 
And your mumbo-jumbo doesn't measure up 
Let me pontificate upon your sorry state 
You're only second rate!

Zaba-caba-dabra! 
Granny's gonna grab ya! 
Alakazam-da-mus 
And this thing's bigger than the both of us 
So spare me your tremendous scare 
You look horrendous in your underwear 
And I can hardly wait to discombobulate 
I'll send ya back and packing in a shipping crate 
You'd make a better living with a spinning plate 
You're only second rate!


sorry guys, i couldnt resist the chance to bash the mavs with a disney song


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Melodic!


----------

